# Help wanted with lgb 24835



## Niels (Jun 30, 2017)

Yesterday i bought a lgb 24835 on a auktion.Everything funktion fine.But the sound is too loud for me.The manual is missing ,so i need help to turn the sound down.
Can anyone help me with the manual ?
The decoder Reading say it is a Massoth decoder(123),but i don´t know the specific type.
Niels Hansen


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it a LGB decoder made by Massoth or is it a Massoth decoder. both are 123. Also did aster use 2 of the 55020 0r 55021 decoders or the newer 55027. You may have to get a picture of the decoder to verify the decoder type, or do you have the manual which tells the decoder type.


----------



## Niels (Jun 30, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> Is it a LGB decoder made by Massoth or is it a Massoth decoder. both are 123. Also did aster use 2 of the 55020 0r 55021 decoders or the newer 55027. You may have to get a picture of the decoder to verify the decoder type, or do you have the manual which tells the decoder type.


Hi Dan
Thank you for the answer
I do not have the manual ,that is why i am afraid to dismantle the train to se what decoder is inside.
Thanks Niels


----------



## Niels (Jun 30, 2017)

Niels said:


> Hi Dan
> Thank you for the answer
> I do not have the manual ,that is why i am afraid to dismantle the train to se what decoder is inside.
> Thanks Niels


Hi Dan
Problem Solved
Yesterday(sunday) i wrote Massoth.This Morning mr. Frank Nöller answered.He was able to send me the assembly illustrations.There is a poti in the driver´s cap.Now i have been able to turn Down the sound.
Bedst regards
Niels


----------

